# Aqua soil and pH



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

What is the mechanism through which  Aqua soil  lowers the pH?

--Nikolay


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

My buddy Peat.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

